# Querying Speeding Fines



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

As everyone, I have been a little frustrated with various speeding cameras in and around dubai. Whilst I accept on some occasions I have been driving too fast, on others I was convinced that I was not even on the road, however the latest one that was added to by traffic file, was from Abu Dhabi at 04.43 without any details about the fine, just 600 AED added to the file.

I know for sure that I was absolutely positively asleep at that moment in time, and unless people are stealing my car, driving it around, and then putting petrol in before returning it, my car was in the basement car park.

Does anyone know how you can query or even challenge traffic fines, and if there is any point, or whether this is just a pain of living in the "tax free" city? am guessing they need to pay for the roads, and clear the debt somehow!!

Thanks for any help


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

HAHAHA - Not really!!!
Join the club.
You can not beat them.
Learn where the cameras are, look out for them and maybe slow down and dont jump red lights.
You can veiw the photo of course, in my case it just proved I was wrong.
I learnt the hardway to.
Pay the fines, its there way or the highway.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I have paid the fines, I have accepted every fine except this one.

It states I was in Abu Dhabi at 04.57 when I was not in Abu Dhabi, there is no photo, there is no explaination, ie exceeding speed by 30km per hour.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, I have had a few but always had a photo to go with it.
Perhaps you have a case.
Go see them at RTA.


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

I have had a few, and whilst was sure I wasn't speeding have paid, but this one, I definitely was not in Abu Dhabi, and have no idea what it is about!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you been to Abu Dhabi at all? If not, then maybe you can query it with the Abu Dhabi Police. However, if you have travelled to AUH at any point, it is worth noting that 04.57 is not necessarily in the morning, as my colleague found out when she queried a fine that she seemingly got at 3am. It turned out she got flashed at 3pm and this was merely a typo. 

Yes, in the UK it is relatively easy to appeal against a fine or get out of paying. In the UAE, one way or another, you will have to pay up. Better to pay up and put it down to experience. It is not very easy to appeal and win anything and either way, if you let it all accumulate, it will become a greater financial burden when you go to renew your car registration and end up having to foot the entire bill there and then.
I received a fine as well a couple of weeks back and I have to say that I have never ever heard anything as ridiculous as what the police man told me when I queried it! I KNOW that fine was totally unjustified but had no choice but to pay up! Licked my wound, moaned to anyone who would listen and then moved on!


----------

